# Dancing around like PeeWee Herman



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

And snickering like Snidley Whiplash's dog (was it Muttly or something?).  One week out, waiting on my Eyeclops, bout to pop from short patience syndrome.

First is one of my  4 WWs; #2 is one of my 2 crystals; #3 is both WW and Crystal.

Here, watch me smiling.


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

Dancing around like PeeWee Herman......Dose that mean you're growing in a porn theater?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2009)

1hok.  Yummy!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*simply beautiful eace:*


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Dancing around like PeeWee Herman......Dose that mean you're growing in a porn theater?


 
Trust, Cubby, as jaded as I am, I couldn't be anymore excited if I was growing in a porn theater in Sarasota.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

nice grow bro ww is on my outdoor list this summer coming !! enjoy .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice looking ladies. Nice job.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd like to think I was a good example of what can happen if you pay attention around here.

Thanks out to all of you.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Some sweet looking bud there fella.


> bout to pop from short patience syndrome.


Lol, yeah i know that feeling


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you sampled any of them at all?


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2009)

what do Abe' Lincoln and the guy setting in front of Pee Wee herman have in common?
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
.
..
..
..
.
..
..
..
..
..
..
.
.. both were shot in the back of the head in a theatre!.. :rofl:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 22, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Have you sampled any of them at all?


 
Absolutely have sampled.  Very face and head high because it's so young, but getting better by the day.  Yeah, I hope I'm at that point where I never have to hit the street again for reefer.  Really enjoying my new self-sufficiency; it's a wonderful thing.

That's it!  That's what this site offers, for free--self-sufficiency.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I posted some Eyeclops pics and Hippy broke my heart, told me I probably had another week or better.  Here's what I have to look at for 2 more weeks and salivate.  Could be worse.


----------



## Alistair (Apr 25, 2009)

Well PencilHead, a job well done!  Those look great!  If you keep up the good work, you'll never have to make another purchase again.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 25, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Well PencilHead, a job well done! Those look great! If you keep up the good work, you'll never have to make another purchase again.


 
I am so there, and was so ready.  Thanks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks Great PH just think a week or so to harvest. Then A week to dry. Then curing time no smoke for a very long time. Then again where is the bong.:laugh:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

Days to go--no patience left.  But looking decent.  When do I get to stop being a newb?


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, now I'm just showing off.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 30, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Days to go--no patience left. But looking decent. When do I get to stop being a newb?


when you stop showing off ! lol ! awesome ! keep your magnifier close !


----------



## Hick (Apr 30, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Okay, now I'm just showing off.


not without good cause pencil'...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful successful grow  

Surprising what reading can do isnt it  

You have 2 last enemies to fight, light and moisture.

Are you ready for the battle?

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't come this far to start stumbling around now.  I think that damned impatience is still my worst enemy, though.  Heading over to the harvesting and curing library now.

Thanks all, and you know who you are.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 30, 2009)

Now Ive got a case of bud envy.  You put me to shame on your first grow.  What are you going to be growing for your second round?


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 30, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Now Ive got a case of bud envy. You put me to shame on your first grow. What are you going to be growing for your second round?


 
Got some ice and some mazar Afghani beans but I tried my hand at cloning and had another horrible success--guess I'll be doing WW and Crystal again.  I've got 7 plants this go in 4.5'x8' and it gets crowded when I rotate and reposition everyday.  I've topped, super-cropped and super-cropped again trying to keep them low by torturing them.

There's a great deal of luck involved in anyone's first successfull grow.  Beyond that, like my good friend WinstonWolf says: Experience is the best teacher, and if it's someone else's experience then that's better still.  It must be true--I got to watch him fumble around with his first grow.


----------



## Dankerz (May 2, 2009)

they look ready to me..when the chop? are you checking triches?


----------



## PencilHead (May 2, 2009)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> they look ready to me..when the chop? are you checking triches?


 
Checking trichs everyday now--got an Eyeclops.  I got the beans from marajuanaseeds.nl and they say 8 weeks.  Hippie talked me down off the ledge last week when it was exactly 8weeks and I was dying to chop something, anything.  I think I may be able to take the top colas middle of next week or so.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 2, 2009)

Patience is sometimes agonising, the thirst within is urging, compelling, calling your soul to rush before the prize is ready.

Its a fight everyone has to champion, because cutting too soon ends in frustration that lasts for months know what you could have had compared to what you do have.

eace:


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 2, 2009)

PencilHead,
Thanks for the photos and posts. You are an inspiration to newbies like me.
When I resurrect Captain Kangaroo, you'll be the first guest invited on the show. "Hi Kids, Pencilhead just came out of the closet with some killer buds. Watch bunnyrabbit and I hit off the vaporizer!"
Seriously, Great Job!
Mr.Greengenes


----------



## PencilHead (May 2, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> PencilHead,
> Thanks for the photos and posts. You are an inspiration to newbies like me.
> When I resurrect Captain Kangaroo, you'll be the first guest invited on the show. "Hi Kids, Pencilhead just came out of the closet with some killer buds. Watch bunnyrabbit and I hit off the vaporizer!"
> Seriously, Great Job!
> Mr.Greengenes


 
Wasn't Pee Wee Herman just Captain Kangaroo on drugs?


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 2, 2009)

Truth be told, and I can tell you from first hand information, Pee Wee Herman is the love child of Captain Kangaroo and Shari Lewis - she of Lamb Chop the sock puppet fame. They both dropped acid and went on a 3-day love fest. Pee Wee Herman is the comic/tragic result of that tryst...I have it all on video.
Mr.Greengenes


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> Truth be told, and I can tell you from first hand information, Pee Wee Herman is the love child of Captain Kangaroo and Shari Lewis - she of Lamb Chop the sock puppet fame. They both dropped acid and went on a 3-day love fest. Pee Wee Herman is the comic/tragic result of that tryst...I have it all on video.
> Mr.Greengenes


 
That's way funny, especially if you know who Lamb Chop is.


----------



## 420benny (May 5, 2009)

Awesome looking girls! I can't wait to see the dry weight of that monster cola! My scales are good, bring her by sometime.:headbang2:


----------

